# THE ADDICTION IS OH SO REAL! IF YOU THINK I LOVE LIPSTICK...CHECK OUT MY EVER GROWING NAIL POLISH COLLECTION



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 1, 2014)

*THE ADDICTION IS OH SO REAL! IF YOU THINK I LOVE LIPSTICK...CHECK OUT MY EVER GROWING NAIL POLISH COLLECTION*

Btw..there is more where that came from! That was just the beginning! Now 90% is all OPI plus more bins!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gasp! Gorgeous


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought I had it bad. How do you keep your polish from going bad?


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 8, 2014)

busybee said:


> I thought I had it bad. How do you keep your polish from going bad?


I keep them stored away from sunlight which is under my bed where its dark and cool. Most that happens is the color will seperate in the bottle but all it takes is a good shake to mix it back up. No thickening because they are all tightly closed.


----------



## MsKb (Apr 8, 2014)

busybee said:


> I thought I had it bad. How do you keep your polish from going bad?


  i've seen ppl use a few rope of banana oil to rejuvenate polish gone bad!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 8, 2014)

MsKb said:


> i've seen ppl use a few rope of banana oil to rejuvenate polish gone bad!


What exactly happens to nail polish that goes bad? The fact that our nails are porous and the natural oils in our nail bed is what makes polish come off I dont think I would add oil to my polish. I have had glitters get thick but the trick for that is adding clear nail polish to it to thin it back out. My aunt told me about this little trick when I was about 13 years old. She said anything else will ruin the color.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ok you win! hehehe ~ amazing huge collection you have.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 17, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## bbbird321 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice! My collection is steadily growing and DH is bewildered...lol.


----------



## linarobert (May 8, 2014)

Oh my god, it is a mammoth collection. I think I can never match up to that.


----------

